# Themenchatabend - "Tropische Seerosen (Pflanzung, Pflege u.a.m.)"



## Joachim (25. Jan. 2013)

Themenchatabend - "__ Tropische Seerosen (Pflanzung, Pflege u.a.m.)" 

Eure Fragen wird auch dieses Mal wieder Werner W. von der Seerosengärtnerei www.Nymphaion.de beantworten und sicher den ein oder anderen Tipp weiter geben.
(vorbehaltlich das Werners I-Net bis Sonntag wieder ok ist)

Am Sonntag, den 27.1.2013, ab 20:00 Uhr im Hobby-Gartenteich.de Chat.


----------

